# Glasgow Gailes



## thecraw (May 28, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get a free invite to Glasgow Gailes today. Gailes is situated on North Ayrshires famous links strip which includes delights such as Western Gailes, Irvine Bogside and Dundonald links.

Today was bright and breezy, a perfect day to test your golf and patience on the links. As usual the course was in superb condition. Gailes is a tough course and its clear to see why the R&A have it as an Open qualifing course. The fairways are fast running and fairly narrow, no doubt they bring them in even more for the qualifing. Thick punishing heather lines the fairways which make accuracy a premium as its a hack out job when (if) you find your ball.

The greens were true and superb. A joy to putt on, which for me means you cant ask for more.

Gailes is more of a "thinking" course where the big dog should only be unleashed at certain holes as already stated miss the fairway and you'll certainly struggle to make bogie! A mixture of 2 irons and 3 woods off the tee plus two drivers in 9 holes took me to the bend in +5 which included a treble bogie on a par 3 when I found the gorse bushes.

In my opinion the course really starts to excite and liven up on the back nine. The back nine holes are great, not a weak hole on the back nine with some superb golf holes. Infact the stretch from 11 to 18 are all tough and a joy to play.

Gailes does not have the visual impact of its neighbour Western Gails or Dundonald but it is a good track and a tough nut to crack. I'd strongly recommend if in the area play it but be selective on the tee as fairway is king!








JJF69 on the 2nd tee.







A view down the 3rd fairway, note the banks of gorse and heather.







JJF69 splashing out the bunker.







Chris on the 11th fairway on route to an awesome birdie.







Putting out.







Thecraw on the 13th tee.







Where thecraw ended up on 13! Easy par.







View down the 14th fairway.







The 14th green.







JJF69 about to thin it through the back of 14.







A view of the approach to the 16th green.







Approaching the 17th green.


----------



## 0 (May 28, 2011)

nice pics (what camera BTW?)

I've always liked Gailes, greens are immaculate and if you can hit the fairways its possible to get close to all par 4's in one and reach the par 5's (wind permitting) due to the excellent hard running fairways, usual tricky greens, tough bunkers and thick gorse.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 28, 2011)

Perfect timing! We are up on Ayrshire from Wednesday, playing Irvine Bogside, Glasgow Gailles, Dundonald Links and Old Prestwick - can't wait now


----------



## stevek1969 (May 29, 2011)

Cracking looking course Craw looks a bit like Panmure from the pictures.


----------



## Dodger (May 29, 2011)

Great track,played it last year and by christ it was tight.....heather and gorse abound.

Highlight was Screwback having a hole in 1 at 6th and my mate Elvis pumping it on the 365 yard 17th!

Oh and a tidy milf behind the bar.


----------



## bigslice (May 29, 2011)

cheers for the pictures and review. our club is having an all day shot on it in a couple of weeks. i was going to boast about our cheap deal, but your freebie has possible stuffed it. rolls and coffee on arrival 18 holes, soup, 18 holes then a high tea all for 70 squid.


----------



## Dodger (May 29, 2011)

You can get a fourball for Â£40 a skull....Â£30 in October.


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2011)

Great track,played it last year and by christ it was tight.....heather and gorse abound.

Highlight was Screwback having a hole in 1 at 6th and my mate Elvis pumping it on the 365 yard 17th!

Oh and a tidy milf behind the bar.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise you Screwbacks hole in one for my treble bogie 6!!!


----------



## Crawfy (May 30, 2011)

Great photos Craw, think you may have missed yer calling. Ayrshire tourist board are going to offer you a gig. Totally agree on the review. Played the Gailes as a season opener in March and it was in great nic. Loved the greens, what a pleasure to see the ball roll so true, so early in teh season. I kept the drives staright so avoided the gorse - phew!
Cant comment on the clubsouse barstaff, although the Guiness & Burger was a lot better than watching Brazilv Scotland on the telly that afternoon.


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2011)

nice pics (what camera BTW?)

I've always liked Gailes, greens are immaculate and if you can hit the fairways its possible to get close to all par 4's in one and reach the par 5's (wind permitting) due to the excellent hard running fairways, usual tricky greens, tough bunkers and thick gorse.
		
Click to expand...

Its a Samsung PL201. It only cost Â£100 but seems to do the jobby very nicely.


----------

